# 2011 Cannondale E-Series



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Electric Bike... what do you guys think?
22kg = ~48lbs.

Anyone thinking about getting one of these in a year or 2?

http://www.cannondale-e-series.com/


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> Electric Bike... what do you guys think?
> 22kg = ~48lbs.
> 
> Anyone thinking about getting one of these in a year or 2?
> ...


No , but apparently they are scary fast in Sport mode.


----------

